# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Gà xào măng chua món ngon dành cho ngày 8/3

## loanxinh

- Bữa tối đổi món cho gia đình món mới với những nguyên liệu cũ cực đơn giản, ngon mà lạ: gà xào măng chua. 

Món gà xào mặn mặn, chua chua nhẹ vị măng. Sẽ là một món ăn hết sức ngon miệng và thú vị trong bữa cơm cuối tuần.
*Nguyên liệu*:

    Gà 500 gram;
    Măng chua  200 gram;
    Dừa tươi 1 trái;
    Tỏi,
    Nước mắm,
    Tương ớt.



Thực hiện:

    - Gà rửa sạch, để ráo, chặt miếng vừa ăn. Ướp với: 1 ít nước mắm, hạt nêm, tương ớt, 1 ít dầu ăn, 1 ít đường, tỏi băm, tiêu. Để gà thấm trong 10p.
    - Măng tước nhỏ theo chiều dọc, ngâm rửa nhiều lần qua nước sạch cho bớt chua và hăng. Vớt lên để ráo.
    - Bắc chảo nóng, thêm vào 1 muỗng canh dầu và 5 muỗng và phê đường, thắng đến khi có màu cánh gián.
    - Cho gà vào xào nhanh tay cho gà áo vào màu vàng của đường thắng và săn lại.
    - Khi gà đã săn lại, châm nước dừa, nước ướp gà và măng chua vào. Nêm lại với : 1 ít nước mắm, đường, tiêu, hạt nêm.
    - Hạ nhỏ lửa, tiếp tục riu đến khi nước gà sệt lại và thấm đều vào gà. Tắt bếp, múc gà ra dĩa dùng nóng với cơm.

----------


## nguyetnt

ngon thía nhỉ...

----------

